# Does anyone get scared on Halloween?



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Just out of curiosity does anyone sometimes gets a little scared on Halloween just because they know it's the scariest holiday of the year. Even if you are watching a scary Horror movie on Halloween do yo get scared? Or say a friend was playing a nasty trick on you and they suddenly pop up out of nowhere and say Boo I gotch ya?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Nah... When I was a young kid I was a psyco as it is. I mean my favorite movie was Hellraiser.... I was fasinated with death and with Halloween.  I was a wierd kid... Today I am fasinated with everything even more. Horror has been my life for a long time.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

You spelled fascinated and psycho wrong  anyway no I do not after developing into what I am now, the Darkness and Halloween are both keys to my immortality.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

The only thing that I get scared of on Halloween is weather my house or car will be one of the unfortunate victims of vandals. Other than that, I love everything about the holiday.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I try to do the scaring, but there's just something about that night that puts a touch of fear into me. I get most scared when midnight rolls around and I have to wait another 365 days until the next Halloween.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Nope, Halloween doesn't scare me. It's probably my favorite day of the year!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell ya! all the time. especially when Im alone in the house and watch the Exorcist, that spider scene is [email protected]#%&*# creepy. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Since we're digging up three year old posts...  

The only thing that scares me on Halloween is when I get my credit card statement from
all the Halloween props/materials I bought!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I hear that Moon Dog!!!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh yes...the credit card bill. Big time scary!
We spend far more at Halloween than 10 Christmas' combined!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was wondering who those new avatars were until I saw the date. LOL!

Halloween has never scared me.
Always loved it.

When I was a kid, all horror movies scared me but I couldn't help but watch them. I was banned from watching them by my Dad. Now I love them.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can get scared on Halloween night, but I love getting scared, so I'm probaly willing it to happen.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

When I was younger I was scared to death of scary movies.
I wasn't as much of a psycho as alot of you seem to be. ;]
I grew into enjoying scaring people, I guess I wasn't born that way.
Hahah ;D


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like haunted houses to a point. I don't like actors jumping out at me, but I love animations. Not wure where that puts me. LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I like haunted houses to a point. I don't like actors jumping out at me, but I love animations. Not wure where that puts me. LOL


An animation-loving actor-hating haunted house-liking post whore, of course!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Sure I do! Scared we'll run out of candy. Scared it might rain. Scared props might break down. Scared it'll all be over with too soon....... Spooky stuff!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well heck yeah i get scared. Im so jumpy anyway . This weekend Im taking my son and a few friends to Six Flags Fright fest and i do think i will just take pics while walking around and let my kids do all the haunted walk trhoughs LOL. MASK!!!! I hate um...I get freaked over a mask not knowing whats behind them. 
Once while living in another neighborhood years ago i was in my garage doing my halloween thing while now EX hubby was taking the kids trick or treating. Well this guy, with the Micheal mask on comes walking slowly my way. here i am all alone out side and I speak to him....said HI there....and he just slowly walks and nodes his head. Oh my gosh i was freaked!!!!. So after THAT year I now have volunteers who are with me all Halloween night LOL. Can we can I think TRISH...aka Wormy drinks to much coffee. LOL


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Man Moon Dog, that is scary! LOL.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I was wondering who those new avatars were until I saw the date. LOL!
> 
> Halloween has never scared me.
> Always loved it.
> ...


I'm still a newb, I forgot to check the date. 
oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nancj,
You have pretty good resurrection skills.
Anybody need some zombies?  

No worries, Nancj.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

As far as being scared, "no". I do love to visit haunted attractions that _startle_ me when I'm not expecting it. The same goes for scary movies. I love the eerie atmosphere build-up that, even when you're almost expecting it, builds up just right into some event that makes you want to jump right out of your shoes.

After all, isn't that what we pay for when when we visit such things or go to such movies? If you don't leave with your blood pumping faster than it was when you arrived, you consider it "lame".

I don't know what it is about the shock factor that is so attractive to us...but apparently it's what sets us apart from the rest of the crowd. We all seem to crave both witnessing it, and delivering it.

And what a unique crowd we are.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nancj said:


> I'm still a newb, I forgot to check the date.
> oh well, live and learn.


No harm, no foul... you saw a thread that intrested you and you made a post... no problem!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to search and see what other posts I can dig up. seeing as I have this newfound power of ressurecting the dead. haha


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Atta-ghoul!


----------

